# How old are you?



## Argus

Seems like a lot of whippersnappers round these here parts.


----------



## Bix

Argus said:


> Seems like a lot of whippersnappers round these here parts.


how old be a whippersnapper?


----------



## Aksel

I'm 18, turning 19 in November. And how old is a whippersnapper?


----------



## Argus

Bix said:


> how old be a whippersnapper?


Anyone younger than I.



Aksel said:


> I'm 18, turning 19 in November. And how old is a whippersnapper?


You is a whippersnapper.


----------



## Kopachris

I just turned 18.


----------



## Aramis

I can't be 20 yet because I can't play any Chopin etude. When you will hear me performing one of them, it will mean that I'm 20. So far I'm 19.


----------



## Art Rock

All of you.... get off my lawn!


----------



## Polednice

I'm 21. Looks like I'm the ring-leader of youth mob so far.


----------



## Curiosity

19 years of age.


----------



## Ukko

A whippersnapper can be of any age - as long as he can snap his whip. As that ability fades, wisdom accrues (there being nothing else to do).


----------



## Polednice

Hilltroll72 said:


> A whippersnapper can be of any age - as long as he can snap his whip. As that ability fades, wisdom accrues (there being nothing else to do).


But surely a whippersnapper is someone who can snap his _whipper_. In that case, eligibility for that title is dependent on one's ability to find a whipper (your man who snaps his whip) and snap _him_!


----------



## Artemis

Bix said:


> how old be a whippersnapper?


I found a useful definition of whippersnapper: 
"A young and inexperienced person considered to be presumptuous or overconfident".
​There are surely quite a few of these not a million miles from here, with very little in the way of useful comment on music to make to the rest of us.
[FONT=&quot] 
One of the facts of life regarding forums of this nature is that you get people with all sorts of experience levels. These places are not like schools where people can be easily graded. That of itself is not a problem provided the less experienced members use these places to learn and ask questions. The problem starts if when you come across the occasional one who tries try to act as if he knows far more than he does and try to put down those with more experience and knowledge. It comes over loud and clear that they're actually quite ignorant and just showing off what very little "knowledge" they have.

If only such people realised it, the fact is that 99.9% of what they say is completely old hat and highly tedious. Hopefully once they have grown up a bit more, and had more time to let the works of other composers wash over them, they will in all probability die of embarrassment should they ever come back one day several years later and re-read the awful guff they've foisted upon the rest of us now. We can but hope.


[/FONT]


----------



## Klavierspieler

15, definitely a whippersnapper...


----------



## clavichorder

Holy cow! Polednice 21?!? Aramis my age?!? Yes I'm 19 too. Kopachris and Aksel a year younger?!? I was also surprised that Sofrinitsky was so young in his picture. This just makes me happy to realize. Maybe I'll feel like I fit in better here knowing this.


----------



## Polednice

Artemis said:


> There are surely quite a few of these not a million miles from here, with very little in the way of useful comment on music to make to the rest of us.
> 
> One of the facts of life regarding forums of this nature is that you get people with all sorts of experience levels. These places are not like schools where people can be easily graded. That of itself is not a problem provided the less experienced members use these places to learn and ask questions. The problem starts if when you come across the occasional one who tries try to act as if he knows far more than he does and try to put down those with more experience and knowledge. It comes over loud and clear that they're actually quite ignorant and just showing off what very little "knowledge" they have.
> 
> If only such people realised it, the fact is that 99.9% of what they say is completely old hat and highly tedious. Hopefully once they have grown up a bit more, and had more time to let the works of other composers wash over them, they will in all probability die of embarrassment should they ever come back one day several years later and re-read the awful guff they've foisted upon the rest of us now. We can but hope.


Where did that bitter diatribe come from all of a sudden?!


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> Holy cow! Polednice 21?!? Aramis my age?!? Yes I'm 19 too. Kopachris and Aksel a year younger?!? I was also surprised that Sofrinitsky was so young in his picture. This just makes me happy to realize. Maybe I'll feel like I fit in better here knowing this.


I know; in that picture I posted on the other thread, I look like I'm about 12 years old, and my blatant immaturity probably fooled you into believing it.


----------



## Krummhorn

Fortunately, at the moment I can say that I am of whippersnapper age compared to a couple others here :lol:

Age is just a silly number that our various governments use to figure out how much tax we owe, or get back, each year 

Kh


----------



## Ukko

Krummhorn said:


> [...]
> Age is just a silly number that our various governments use to figure out how much tax we owe, or get back, each year
> 
> Kh


 Old Age is a numerical indicator of Diminished Relevance. When your children (provided you were fortunate enough to raise any) have left the home hearth, and your spouse has left for one reason or another, voluntarily or otherwise, and nobody has need of your skills or your company, that indicator flips over to zero, representing null.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> Where did that bitter diatribe come from all of a sudden?!


She's a whipper, but I'm not sure any of us have the skill to snap her...


----------



## Polednice

Hilltroll72 said:


> When your children (provided you were fortunate enough to raise any) have left the home hearth


Correction:

"When your children (provided you were _un_fortunate enough to raise any) have left the home hearth..."


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Artemis said:


> I found a useful definition of whippersnapper:
> "A young and inexperienced person considered to be presumptuous or overconfident".
> ​There are surely quite a few of these not a million miles from here, with very little in the way of useful comment on music to make to the rest of us.
> [FONT=&quot]
> One of the facts of life regarding forums of this nature is that you get people with all sorts of experience levels. These places are not like schools where people can be easily graded. That of itself is not a problem provided the less experienced members use these places to learn and ask questions. The problem starts if when you come across the occasional one who tries try to act as if he knows far more than he does and try to put down those with more experience and knowledge. It comes over loud and clear that they're actually quite ignorant and just showing off what very little "knowledge" they have.
> 
> If only such people realised it, the fact is that 99.9% of what they say is completely old hat and highly tedious. Hopefully once they have grown up a bit more, and had more time to let the works of other composers wash over them, they will in all probability die of embarrassment should they ever come back one day several years later and re-read the awful guff they've foisted upon the rest of us now. We can but hope.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]


On the other hand,

fart


----------



## Artemis

Klavierspieler said:


> She's a whipper, but I'm not sure any of us have the skill to snap her...


You're so kind.


----------



## Couchie

Polednice said:


> Where did that bitter diatribe come from all of a sudden?!


I think there's some truth to it. In 10-15 years I fully expect to be a Schoenberg-sympathizing Mahler-lover and perhaps I'll stumble upon my diatribes here and only be able to hang my head in shame.

In the meantime, Schoenberg sucks, Mahler sucks.


----------



## Aksel

Couchie said:


> I think there's some truth to it. In 10-15 years I fully expect to be a Schoenberg-sympathizing Mahler-lover and perhaps I'll stumble upon my diatribes here and only be able to hang my head in shame.
> 
> In the meantime, *Schoenberg sucks, Mahler sucks.*


3... 2... 1...


----------



## Polednice

Couchie said:


> I think there's some truth to it. In 10-15 years I fully expect to be a Schoenberg-sympathizing Mahler-lover and perhaps I'll stumble upon my diatribes here and only be able to hang my head in shame.
> 
> In the meantime, Schoenberg sucks, Mahler sucks.


I don't doubt that some of it may be true, I just thought a post with that kind of tone requires provocation, and I didn't see any around...


----------



## starthrower

What are all of these whippersnappers doing listening to classical music and chatting with old fogies? 

Aren't you supposed to be rocking out and getting laid?


----------



## Aramis

starthrower said:


> Aren't you supposed to be rocking out and getting laid?


----------



## Kopachris

Of course, the vast majority of people who are heavy Internet users are also very young...

And as for rocking out: I do.


----------



## presto

51 but look much younger, and act even younger still!


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> I don't doubt that some of it may be true, I just thought a post with that kind of tone requires provocation, and I didn't see any around...


Young folks (whippersnappers) are certainly capable of having strongly held ideas, but usually they know where the ideas came from. With old folks (farts) the strongly held ideas have grown fur, and may seem 'homegrown' (both the ideas and the fur). When the fur is stroked the wrong way by a known or suspected whippersnapper, old folks get annoyed. We tend to forget details, but the whippersnapper part we remember.

Grrr.


----------



## haydnfan

I'm 31, will be 32 next month.


----------



## kv466

starthrower said:


> What are all of these whippersnappers doing listening to classical music and chatting with old fogies?
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be rocking out and getting laid?


The best musical experiences I've had and the most interesting conversation and interaction I've had related to music has been shared with people who are older than I...when I was in my teens I played with late 20's folk and now I play with fifty and sixty year olds...rarely have I found true enjoyment playing with people my own age...but I certainly don't rule it out as I would never rule out playing with someone younger as long as they have true drive and passion


----------



## Nix

I'm going to round up (in terms of months) and put myself in the 20-29 category so I can feel old.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

In several more months, I will be old enough to revisit this poll to click the 10-19 years old category. I thank Mum & Dad for letting me use their computer.


----------



## Meaghan

starthrower said:


> What are all of these whippersnappers doing listening to classical music and chatting with old fogies?
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be rocking out and getting laid?


Listening to classical music and chatting with old fogies do not preclude rocking out and getting laid. Just sayin'. 

Not that I'm necessarily doing either.


----------



## Almaviva

A fresh, recent picture of me:


----------



## Philip

holy crap so many kiddies


----------



## Wicked_one

21 here  

Crap, melancholy overcame me... I wanna be a kiddie again :-s


----------



## marycable

I'm 27, turning 28 in February


----------



## jhar26

I turned 50 last Friday. Terrible - it feels like the beginning of the end.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jhar26 said:


> I turned 50 last Friday. Terrible - it feels like the beginning of the end.


Naw. 50 is the new 40.


----------



## Ukko

jhar26 said:


> I turned 50 last Friday. Terrible - it feels like the beginning of the end.


Very perceptive; it is.

And it can drag on for a long time.

So cheer up, eh?


----------



## haydnfan

Kopachris said:


> Of course, the vast majority of people who are heavy Internet users are also very young...


Yeah but this is not what is going on here. There are three big forums, on classical music guide it's mostly the older listeners, middle aged and some older on good music guide, and here it's mostly the young and with a few middle aged and older listeners.


----------



## TxllxT

I'm from Obama's vintage year. But when I look at his greyish hair, his hanging shoulders ..... But , we're doing fine: busy with planning in that extra week holiday that came as a present from above :tiphat: for having reached this 'senior' age.


----------



## Philip

TxllxT said:


> I'm from Obama's vintage year. But when I look at his greyish hair, his hanging shoulders ..... But , we're doing fine: busy with planning in that extra week holiday that came as a present from above :tiphat: for having reached this 'senior' age.


although obama has aged about 10 years in the past 2...


----------



## Ravellian

22 here, and I feel like I've aged 10 years in the past 2.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Age of Reason*

I'm 48 and to be honest 49 in six more days.

Nice to see so many younger people here. I guess this means classical music will not die?


----------



## An Die Freude

kg4fxg said:


> I'm 48 and to be honest 49 in six more days.
> 
> Nice to see so many younger people here. I guess this means classical music will not die?


Hopefully not.

On topic, I'm 12.


----------



## Polednice

kg4fxg said:


> I'm 48 and to be honest 49 in six more days.
> 
> Nice to see so many younger people here. I guess this means classical music will not die?


It will. I'm going to kill it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> It will. I'm going to kill it.


You probably would, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> You probably would, just for the heck of it.


Yep. Once I'm done with it, on my death bed, I'm going to take it with me. If I can't have it, no one can!


----------



## Aramis

Polednice said:


> Yep. Once I'm done with it, on my death bed, I'm going to take it with me. If I can't have it, no one can!


Would you betray your friend which would look like Duke of Buckingham and act bravely? Do you look at beautiful maidens like wild boar looks at the sows? Are you avaricious?


----------



## Vesteralen

haydnfan said:


> Yeah but this is not what is going on here. There are three big forums, on classical music guide it's mostly the older listeners, middle aged and some older on good music guide, and here it's mostly the young and with a few middle aged and older listeners.


Oh...so *that's* where I should be!

I am definitely in the senior category based on the responses so far. In fact, no one who has actually given their age yet has come too close. 

But, there are least five ahead of me on the poll.


----------



## Meaghan

Did I say yet that I'm 20? I'm 20.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's nice to see how many young people are here! I guess they would be most likely to use an Internet forum, but it's a good sign.


----------



## Polednice

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's nice to see how many young people are here! I guess they would be most likely to use an Internet forum, but it's a good sign.


It's a good sign, but the bulk of all the classical concerts I go to are still grey-haired.


----------



## kg4fxg

Polednice said:


> It's a good sign, but the bulk of all the classical concerts I go to are still grey-haired.


Yeah, but Opera is worse.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

32, single ...


----------



## Ludders

48.
Feel quite old after reading this thread.


----------



## clavichorder

Il_Penseroso said:


> 32, single ...


19 and single. Is that a good thing for you? Judging by your punctuation, you'd rather not be. I'm in agreement then.


----------



## starthrower

Classical music is already dead, that's why it's called Classical Music. Maybe more young people would attend concerts if they weren't so lifeless and boring. Orchestras have painted themselves into a corner playing the same old war horses for the same old people.


----------



## Aksel

starthrower said:


> Classical music is already dead, that's why it's called Classical Music. Maybe more young people would attend concerts if they weren't so lifeless and boring. Orchestras have painted themselves into a corner playing the same old war horses for the same old people.


Really, now! As a young person who attends concerts regularly, I strongly disagree. 
But it's nice with sweeping generalisations, isn't it?


----------



## starthrower

I wasn't speaking for the scene in Norway, but if young people are into it, that's cool!

In America, serious music is pushed to the margins, because it doesn't generate larges profits.

Maybe it's just my taste, but I'm not interested in paying good money to hear old music. I'd
like to hear something performed that was written less than a hundred years ago.


----------



## clavichorder

starthrower said:


> I wasn't speaking for the scene in Norway, but if young people are into it, that's cool!
> 
> In America, serious music is pushed to the margins, because it doesn't generate larges profits.
> 
> Maybe it's just my taste, but I'm not interested in paying good money to hear old music. I'd
> like to hear something performed that was written less than a hundred years ago.


It's not just you, there are others who think similarly. But what's wrong with old music? I'm certainly not like you in that I'd love to hear the classics, but I also wish they played the more obscure classics more often, certain composers could use a revival of interest. There's nothing dead about enthusiastic performers reviving old music(and the best kind), as long as that isn't the only thing that's going on.


----------



## starthrower

Nothing wrong with old music, but I've never been a fan of baroque or classical. There are a handful of Romantic pieces I enjoy. I just find it sad that after a hundred years, it's still rare to hear Stravinsky, Bartok, Scriabin, Ives, or Shostakovich for that matter.

Maybe it can be heard in big cities like New York and Chicago, but not too often in my provincial corner of the world.


----------



## clavichorder

starthrower said:


> Nothing wrong with old music, but I've never been a fan of baroque or classical. There are a handful of Romantic pieces I enjoy. I just find it sad that after a hundred years, it's still rare to hear Stravinsky, Bartok, Scriabin, Ives, or Shostakovich for that matter.
> 
> Maybe it can be heard in big cities like New York and Chicago, but not too often in my provincial corner of the world.


How long have you been listening to classical music? Baroque and Classical are some of the best in my opinion, just different. Its worth it to get into them, music was very consistent and finely crafted in those days. This forum isn't really focused on those periods, but there are those of us here who appreciate it quite a bit. Check out some of the composer guestbook threads, some pretty good ones on older composers.


----------



## clavichorder

Also, I frequently go to the Seattle symphony, its one of the best orchestras in the country for modern music performances, in that you know they will have them. I'm going to hear the Rite of Spring this year! They also play commissioned pieces regularly, though frankly I never think they are any good.


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, I love the Seattle Symphony. I'm a big fan of Gerard Schwarz. He records many of the great American composers.

I have his Naxos recordings of the William Schuman's symphonies. I enjoy other American composers such as Barber,
some Copland, and I mentioned Ives.

I've been listening to "classical music since the early 80s. I guess baroque and classical have always sounded too polite
for my taste. I think there's a good reason for that. You have to consider who was providing the composers' paycheck
in those days.


----------



## Aksel

starthrower said:


> Yeah, I love the Seattle Symphony. I'm a big fan of Gerard Schwarz. He records many of the great American composers.
> 
> I have his Naxos recordings of the William Schuman's symphonies. I enjoy other American composers such as Barber,
> some Copland, and I mentioned Ives.
> 
> I've been listening to "classical music since the early 80s. I guess baroque and classical have always sounded too polite
> for my taste. I think there's a good reason for that. You have to consider who was providing the composers' paycheck
> in those days.


There's always Gesualdo.


----------



## Klavierspieler

starthrower said:


> Yeah, I love the Seattle Symphony. I'm a big fan of Gerard Schwarz. He records many of the great American composers.


'Fraid ol' Gerard is gone now, now some French guy named Morlot is conductor.


----------



## Polednice

starthrower said:


> Nothing wrong with old music, but I've never been a fan of baroque or classical. There are a handful of Romantic pieces I enjoy. I just find it sad that after a hundred years, it's still rare to hear Stravinsky, Bartok, Scriabin, Ives, or Shostakovich for that matter.
> 
> Maybe it can be heard in big cities like New York and Chicago, but not too often in my provincial corner of the world.


When do you get cutting edge _anything_ in provincial corners? That something unfortunate about your location; not a reflection on the state of classical music.


----------



## starthrower

Most of the cutting edge stuff is performed at tiny chamber music concerts. Rarely do any modern orchestral works get performed here. Syracuse is a very conservative town. Our symphony had to cancel their 50th Anniversary season due to lack of funds. College sports is the big deal around here.

Also, times have changed because there used to be a lot of progressive music happening here despite the fact that it's a small town.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

clavichorder said:


> 19 and single. Is that a good thing for you? Judging by your punctuation, you'd rather not be. I'm in agreement then.


Well, to be honest, sometimes I feel lonely and even a short-time depressed, but after having a couple of really bad experiences, I simply taught myself better to live alone and it doesn't boder me yet.
You're 19, so young, then don't think about it , enjoy your life !


----------



## clavichorder

Il_Penseroso said:


> Well, to be honest, sometimes I feel lonely and even a short-time depressed, but after having a couple of really bad experiences, I simply taught myself better to live alone and it doesn't boder me yet.
> You're 19, so young, then don't think about it , enjoy your life !


The problem is I feel out of the loop for having had very little relationship experience. Its almost a competitive thing, I know that's not healthy, but I can't get it out of my mind some times.

I'm sorry about your bad experiences, maybe I'll come to a similar conclusion, but I guess I want some "grist for the mill" as well. But you are right, I should not be in any rush. After a recent disappointment, I'm left teased but that will fade with time.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> The problem is I feel out of the loop for having had very little relationship experience. Its almost a competitive thing, I know that's not healthy, but I can't get it out of my mind some times.
> 
> I'm sorry about your bad experiences, maybe I'll come to a similar conclusion, but I guess I want some "grist for the mill" as well. But you are right, I should not be in any rush. After a recent disappointment, I'm left teased but that will fade with time.


I know those feelings all too well. As I answered earlier, I'm 21, but I've spent my life being an outsider and a recluse, always resigning myself to a life without relationships, but simultaneously secretly craving them too. Thankfully - seemingly out of nowhere - I met the most amazing person 10 months ago (online, I might add), and we've fallen in love. Go me!  I consider myself very lucky - not just because I expected it to _never_ happen, but because 21 is still very early to have found what I have now. Still, what I would say from the very small amount of extra experience I have is that, no matter how hopeless things may look at times, at your time of life things can change dramatically in a short space of time - you just don't know when. And, to my delight, contrary to all the advice of others about changing my attitudes and behaviours, I didn't have to change myself one bit.


----------



## Yoshi

18 and not sure if single.


----------



## Aramis

Jan said:


> 18 and not sure if single.


Turn your head right, then left.

If you didn't notice another head growing from the same shoulders as the one that you're look from, it means that you're single. Some claim that there are people who are double but I never met any.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

clavichorder said:


> The problem is I feel out of the loop for having had very little relationship experience. Its almost a competitive thing, I know that's not healthy, but I can't get it out of my mind some times.
> 
> I'm sorry about your bad experiences, maybe I'll come to a similar conclusion, but I guess I want some "grist for the mill" as well. But you are right, I should not be in any rush. After a recent disappointment, I'm left teased but that will fade with time.


One of the biggest mistakes, I think, is to start a new relationship right after having a tragic break up. It's often so risky because you're not in a good mood to think about, especially when you're a sensitive one. I know many people do this but mostly fail. I always say : no rush, let it happen to you by itself, that would be more beautiful, you know ...


----------



## clavichorder

Il_Penseroso said:


> One of the biggest mistakes, I think, is to start a new relationship right after having a tragic break up. It's often so risky because you're not in a good mood to think about, especially when you're a sensitive one. I know many people do this but mostly fail. I always say : no rush, let it happen to you by itself, that would be more beautiful, you know ...


My recent disappointment had to do with my infatuation with a very close female friend of mine, who currently has a boyfriend. Unrequited issues are very difficult, but we talked about it and I exasperated her a little bit from what she said. I am probably left a little desperate after that, looking for someone vaguely like her but available. I also have that 19 year old libido to account for, nothing's ever happened with that, but I feel strongly that it will not be exciting or special if I just rush out to "get some", not that I have the savvy with that kind of thing to do that anyway. I used to be a very sensitive kid, but thanks(or no thanks) to testosterone, I am afraid I've lost it with most things unless it has to do with music.


----------



## cowboylogger

I am 19 going be 20 tell November the 23 .


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> Turn your head right, then left.
> 
> If you didn't notice another head growing from the same shoulders as the one that you're look from, it means that you're single. Some claim that there are people who are double but I never met any.


Canticle For Liebowitz


----------



## Meaghan

****************


----------



## Argus

Meaghan said:


> ****************


Is that a really long swear word?


----------



## Meaghan

Argus said:


> Is that a really long swear word?


That would be more interesting. Before it became asterisks, it was a post that should not have been.


----------



## tdc

clavichorder said:


> My recent disappointment had to do with my infatuation with a very close female friend of mine, who currently has a boyfriend. Unrequited issues are very difficult, but we talked about it and I exasperated her a little bit from what she said. I am probably left a little desperate after that, looking for someone vaguely like her but available. I also have that 19 year old libido to account for, nothing's ever happened with that, but I feel strongly that it will not be exciting or special if I just rush out to "get some", not that I have the savvy with that kind of thing to do that anyway. I used to be a very sensitive kid, but thanks(or no thanks) to testosterone, I am afraid I've lost it with most things unless it has to do with music.


Sometimes all it takes is a relationship to remind a person about how happy they were single. I was in your boat at your age too. (I'm 32 now). You still have lots of time to 'get some' and then you'll likely realize you weren't missing out on much of anything. Not that one can't find a lot of great things in relationships, there is a lot of great stuff to experience there and usually an equal amount of crap. Currently for me they require wayyy too much time and sacrifice. Music is my wife .


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> I turned 50 last Friday. Terrible - it feels like the beginning of the end.


 A belated happy birthday, Gaston. It's not so bad, buddy. There's life after 50... LOL


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Almaviva said:


> It's not so bad, buddy. There's life after 50... LOL


It has nothing to do with the biological age, I'm 32 and feel quite tired and old !


----------



## Mephistopheles

It's interesting to see the demographics here. I'm also tempted to ask the question, "How old do you assume others are?" because it seems that there are a few patronising individuals around these parts who imagine that anyone with a different opinion is under 18.


----------



## kv466

_Is it okay to generalize?_

Just like with driving,...I don't like saying it but more than half the time there is someone on the road doing something terribly ridiculous behind the wheel, it is a driver of the female variety.

Same with the posting,...it may not always be true, but I'm sure that more than half the time we are dealing with a youngster when reading pure ****.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm 23. This may shock some, seeing as how I've accomplished so much in my life, like creating the enormous national debt of the American government.


----------



## kv466

It actually _is_ shocking because all of that bitching and crying about how much this country sucks sounds like the cries of a child.


----------



## Crudblud

Guys, can we please keep it in one thread?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Crudblud said:


> Guys, can we please keep it in one thread?


_Bitte..._

OR in the Social Groups, or PMs, or _somewhere_ other than here.


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 said:


> I'm 23. This may shock some, seeing as how I've accomplished so much in my life, like creating the enormous national debt of the American government.


lol, you should check the debt of my country then.


----------



## Cnote11

aleazk said:


> lol, you should check the debt of my country then.


I actually don't really have any qualms about the American debt. Perhaps your public debt far surpasses ours, but our external debt trounces any of your debt. My debt is clearly better than yours


----------



## etkearne

I am 24 but will be 25 in a month or so. I am sure you could have guessed close to that considering my photo as my avatar right now. Speaking of that, I plan on changing it to something more creative, but for now, it will have to do. Sorry for having to stare you right in the eye via the Internet every time you read my posts!


----------



## drpraetorus

I am what they call an "old fart". 59.


----------



## Mephistopheles

drpraetorus said:


> I am what they call an "old fart". 59.


Wow, that must have been one powerful fart if the smell has lingered for 59 years.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am 15 years old.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lol I just saw what Meohistopholes voted and I feel awkward


----------



## Mephistopheles

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lol I just saw what Meohistopholes voted and I feel awkward


True love is blind.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mephistopheles said:


> True love is blind.


Yeah when I fell for MaestroViolinist I didn't know what she looked like, but I soon found out. 

And I thought you were over 1200 years old?


----------



## Mephistopheles

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And I thought you were over 1200 years old?


Another ageist poll into which I did not fit.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mephistopheles said:


> Another ageist poll into which I did not fit.


There's an 80+ option........


----------



## Mephistopheles

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There's an 80+ option........


I'm old. My eyes are not so good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mephistopheles said:


> I'm old. My eyes are not so good.


Well apparently you just changed yourself into a 15-year-old.


----------



## Mephistopheles

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well apparently you just changed yourself into a 15-year-old.


I chose to become a 15-year-old with advanced macular degeneration.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mephistopheles said:


> I chose to become a 15-year-old with advanced macular degeneration.


No, you became a 15 year old because I asked.


----------



## Mephistopheles

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No, you became a 15 year old because I asked.


That is true, but as you didn't specify my physical characteristics, I chose the eye defect.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mephistopheles said:


> That is true, but as you didn't specify my physical characteristics, I chose the eye defect.


I didn't see any glasses.


----------



## Mephistopheles

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I didn't see any glasses.


I'm extremely vain.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mephistopheles said:


> I'm extremely vain.


I noticed that.


----------



## emiellucifuge

kv466 said:


> _Is it okay to generalize?_
> 
> Just like with driving,...I don't like saying it but more than half the time there is someone on the road doing something terribly ridiculous behind the wheel, it is a driver of the female variety.
> 
> Same with the posting,...it may not always be true, but I'm sure that more than half the time we are dealing with a youngster when reading pure ****.


Im sorry but it is a proven fact that women are safer drivers than men. Even insurance companies take advantage of this in their premiums.


----------



## Mephistopheles

emiellucifuge said:


> Im sorry but it is a proven fact that women are safer drivers than men. Even insurance companies take advantage of this in their premiums.


In some countries anyway. Take a butcher's at this:



> In 2011 a European Court of Justice ruling stated that price discrimination based on gender breaches EU rules on equality. A spokesman from Sheilas' Wheels parent company Esure stated that "premiums will rise drastically for young female drivers."


Now that's just ridiculous if you ask me. If it can be demonstrated - as it has - that a certain portion of society is safer behind the wheel, insurance companies should be able to offer lower rates without people getting their knickers in a twist that it happens to be correlated with gender as though we must acknowledge _no_ gender differences at all, however benign.

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Hassid

From now I'll begin to count backwards: 69, 68, 67....


----------



## cwarchc

I'm 30 20.
30 21 next year


----------



## Ravndal

I'm 21.

swoopawoop


----------



## jani

I am 19.999 
But sometimes i feel like i don't act like one.
I know that there is gonna always be a part of me what will never fully grow up.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> I am 19.999
> But sometimes i feel like i don't act like one.
> I know that there is gonna always be a part of me what will never fully grow up.


I wouldn't worry too much about "growing up", the common conception of maturity is bogus nonsense.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I will turn 20 in 4 months. Only 4 more months of being a teenager. To tell you the truth though, I don't feel at all like a teenager, and haven't for a while. I don't even seem to associate with the stereotypical teenagers. I got friends in their mid-20s, that's the mind of person I am inside, I think. I want to actually be in my 20s so I won't be misjudged older than I actually am. Too often in my life I've been judged as looking older that I really am, and I think it may have even gotten me into trouble...


----------



## presto

At nearing 53 I don’t have any problem with my age, In fact I see younger people and feel a bit sorry for them.
I’m got a good job, nice house, happily married, great kids and we’re all in very good health.
Life seems to be the best it’s ever been at this stage of my life.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I wish I was an old person. 70 seems an ideal age.


----------



## Hassid

Don't be silly. 70 is a good age, when you are 70, but you've live at least 3/4 of your life. Enjoy what you have because you will not have your age ever again.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wish I was an old person. 70 seems an ideal age.


It's a lousy age,best age for men is forty.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lol I just saw what Meohistopholes voted and I feel awkward


He's much younger than that.


----------



## Lukecash12

moody said:


> It's a lousy age,but age for men is forty.


Heh, it depends on how well off you are when you are forty. Some men get the short stick at that point, especially when you have health issues. It doesn't help that men who are going to get tinnitus usually start getting it around then. Definitely one of the worst things for me was how much my hearing degraded. So I'd take thirty over forty. Your back and knees hurt less, and your overall intestinal fortitude is still there.


----------



## moody

Lukecash12 said:


> Heh, it depends on how well off you are when you are forty. Some men get the short stick at that point, especially when you have health issues. It doesn't help that men who are going to get tinnitus usually start getting it around then. Definitely one of the worst things for me was how much my hearing degraded. So I'd take thirty over forty. Your back and knees hurt less, and your overall intestinal fortitude is still there.


Good heavens,what have you been doing to yourself?
At 40 you should have "made it" and you should know yourself and be at ease with situations so that you can handle whatever comes up. You should carry authority with you in to everything you become engaged with
All that uncertainty from your teens and twenties and the overwhelming need to prove yourself should be gone--you should be at ease with the world,


----------



## Guest

We like to think that life is (should be) a stately progression through the phases until we somehow 'arrive'. Then, having arrived, we proceed through majestic decline and pass into oblivion (as far as the rest of the world is concerned - I'm not talking about the hereafter).

In fact, not only is life NOT like that for many millions, but there is no requirement that it should be. If you're lucky, life is a series of interconnected experiences that offer exhilaration, contentment, laughter, love etc (and probably a modicum of bearable sadness to point up the happiness). How you achieve those moments is down to you and your circumstances, but there is no pre-ordained journey, no inevitable destination (except the last) and no compulsion to do anything other than allow your fellow human to lead her life as she will (and some will even argue over that).

Whatever your age, enjoy what you will and plan as if you will live long enough to execute it.

(oh, just don't forget to take out insurance!)


----------



## Ramako

I am told I ought to be over 60. I have another 40+ years to go. Hopefully I will make it.


----------



## Lukecash12

moody said:


> Good heavens,what have you been doing to yourself?
> At 40 you should have "made it" and you should know yourself and be at ease with situations so that you can handle whatever comes up. You should carry authority with you in to everything you become engaged with
> All that uncertainty from your teens and twenties and the overwhelming need to prove yourself should be gone--you should be at ease with the world,


Right, right, you go out and conquer. But then again you are conquered in the process. Did the logs I lifted, the fridges I moved, etc. submit to the conquistador or did they make it a symphony of pain every morning when I bend over to tie my shoes? I wasn't uncertain at thirty either, and I certainly had no idea what it would be like to lose your breathe in pain from putting your socks on. It's quite nice still being alive, it's still pleasant to have nice conversations, see what I've done after a day full of work, but growing old isn't for sissies.

Of course, we all hope we "make it" at a certain point, but the world hasn't a problem with chewing us up and spitting us out.


----------



## moody

Lukecash12 said:


> Right, right, you go out and conquer. But then again you are conquered in the process. Did the logs I lifted, the fridges I moved, etc. submit to the conquistador or did they make it a symphony of pain every morning when I bend over to tie my shoes? I wasn't uncertain at thirty either, and I certainly had no idea what it would be like to lose your breathe in pain from putting your socks on. It's quite nice still being alive, it's still pleasant to have nice conversations, see what I've done after a day full of work, but growing old isn't for sissies.
> 
> Of course, we all hope we "make it" at a certain point, but the world hasn't a problem with chewing us up and spitting us out.


I hope that you don't think that my post was aimed at you in particular it was a general comment. The first sentence was but half in jest,I am sure that your problems are completely genuine and I am sorry and feel sympathy for you.


----------



## Lukecash12

moody said:


> I hope that you don't think that my post was aimed at you in particular it was a general comment. The first sentence was but half in jest,I am sure that your problems are completely genuine and I am sorry and feel sympathy for you.


It's no big deal. Most men who've lived the same kind of life end up at the same place health-wise. I've got no complaints, because I willingly inflicted that on myself, and I loved seeing my accomplishments.


----------



## BurningDesire

In less than one month, I will be 22.


----------



## jani

I shall vote in nine days.


----------



## moody

jani said:


> I shall vote in nine days.


Great,what are you going to vote for?


----------



## jani

moody said:


> Great,what are you going to vote for?


I shall choose an option from the poll in nine days.


----------



## moody

I was asking what the poll was for.


----------



## jani

moody said:


> I was asking what the poll was for.


Then i can choose a option that fits for me, because if i would vote now i can't change in 8 days.


----------



## PlaySalieri

I am 48 - came to classical music in my early 20s. As a child we only ever had top of the pops and my parents did not listen to music. INteresting that in the concert hall the average age is 50+ - but in this pol 52% are 29 or under. Young people - don't be computer nerd listeners! Get out there and hear live music!


----------



## BurningDesire

stomanek said:


> I am 48 - came to classical music in my early 20s. As a child we only ever had top of the pops and my parents did not listen to music. INteresting that in the concert hall the average age is 50+ - but in this pol 52% are 29 or under. Young people - don't be computer nerd listeners! Get out there and hear live music!


Definitely. Too many people haven't heard music live.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

stomanek said:


> I am 48 - came to classical music in my early 20s. As a child we only ever had top of the pops and my parents did not listen to music. INteresting that in the concert hall the average age is 50+ - but in this pol 52% are 29 or under. Young people - don't be computer nerd listeners! Get out there and hear live music!


They don't play any contemporary classical music at live concerts.


----------



## Chrythes

They do! At least here. I went into a concert last Friday and the repertoire was quite interesting and diverse. The first piece was Gossec's 6th Symphony (the classical period), the second piece was by the Lithuanian composer Algirdas Martinaitis called "A Serenade for Europe", a very dynamic and ironic piece. The dissonances were very tasty and it was the first time I heard the orchestra singing along (Heard in Norgard's 8th String Quartet before, but didn't expect to hear it from a string orchestra), the third was also a piece by a Lithuanian composer Kuprevičius (composed this year) called "A Small Music for four guitars and A String Orchestra" which was quite interesting, though it felt somewhat lacking any direction. The fourth was a tango, by Patrick Roux (also composed this year), which was good, but the guitarists were a bit underwhelming. I also don't find tango that much interesting. 

But the point is - if we have modern music here, in this unknown country called Lithuania, playing in our halls you surely must have something in Australia as well!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Chrythes said:


> They do! At least here. I went into a concert last Friday and the repertoire was quite interesting and diverse. The first piece was Gossec's 6th Symphony (the classical period), the second piece was by the Lithuanian composer Algirdas Martinaitis called "A Serenade for Europe", a very dynamic and ironic piece. The dissonances were very tasty and it was the first time I heard the orchestra singing along (Heard in Norgard's 8th String Quartet before, but didn't expect to hear it from a string orchestra), the third was also a piece by a Lithuanian composer Kuprevičius (composed this year) called "A Small Music for four guitars and A String Orchestra" which was quite interesting, though it felt somewhat lacking any direction. The fourth was a tango, by Patrick Roux (also composed this year), which was good, but the guitarists were a bit underwhelming. I also don't find tango that much interesting.
> 
> But the point is - if we have modern music here, in this unknown country called Lithuania, playing in our halls you surely must have something in Australia as well!


Well in Australia all the modern music they play sounds like techno-Mendelssohn.






And I subscribe to an opera company that programs a world premiere every year.


----------



## Lukecash12

Mephistopheles said:


> In some countries anyway. Take a butcher's at this:
> 
> Now that's just ridiculous if you ask me. If it can be demonstrated - as it has - that a certain portion of society is safer behind the wheel, insurance companies should be able to offer lower rates without people getting their knickers in a twist that it happens to be correlated with gender as though we must acknowledge _no_ gender differences at all, however benign.
> 
> What was this thread about again?


Well, I imagine half of the sentiment behind being irritated at the gender distinctions being made here, is that it sucks to pay more for your insurance. I sure hope I don't get my premiums risen without warning.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> They don't play any contemporary classical music at live concerts.


I wonder if that means something?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> I wonder if that means something?


It's a health hazard for the older people.


----------



## Lukecash12

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's a health hazard for the older people.


So I imagine that you, with your tastes, have been unfortunate enough to make a geyser or two croak because of that infernal racket. It's all right... not always easy to tell who has a weak heart, right?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lukecash12 said:


> So I imagine that you, with your tastes, have been unfortunate enough to make a geyser or two croak because of that infernal racket. It's all right... not always easy to tell who has a weak heart, right?


I swapped the music around so *Ligeti's* requiem was played at the funeral.


----------



## Lukecash12

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I swapped the music around so *Ligeti's* requiem was played at the funeral.


Oh my, how exquisite. You sound like a hired killer, monsieur. Gone are the barbaric and inefficient ways of the past. All we need is Ligeti, maybe some wine and heartburn inducing food, and the job's done.


----------



## moody

Lukecash12 said:


> So I imagine that you, with your tastes, have been unfortunate enough to make a geyser or two croak because of that infernal racket. It's all right... not always easy to tell who has a weak heart, right?


Good description and the reason is simple,his type of racket doesn't appeal to many.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I swapped the music around so *Ligeti's* requiem was played at the funeral.


No doubt the corpse came back to life and hurriedly quit the building---I knew there was a use for Ligeti.


----------



## jani

When i am 107 i am gonna compose a requiem for myself, because i am gonna live at least 108 years, because then i have lived on a three century.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> No doubt the corpse came back to life and hurriedly quit the building---I knew there was a use for Ligeti.


Ha, you are a funny one, moody.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> When i am 107 i am gonna compose a requiem for myself, because i am gonna live at least 108 years, because then i have lived on a three century.


What if you die when you're 106?


----------



## samurai

I'll be glad if I just live another couple of years and can start collecting Social Security! :lol:


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What if you die when you're 106?


Not an option.


----------



## KenOC

jani said:


> Not an option.


Love you Avatar! Is that the Missa?


----------



## jani

KenOC said:


> Love you Avatar! Is that the Missa?


Yes, i just pasted my handsome face to it and drew glasses and a mustache.


----------



## moody

samurai said:


> I'll be glad if I just live another couple of years and can start collecting Social Security! :lol:


On which label do you find that?


----------



## mamascarlatti

I'm putting a stop to it. Off topic and unnecessary. Thread closed for repairs.


----------



## Krummhorn

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm putting a stop to it. Off topic and unnecessary. Thread closed for repairs.


Off topic posts have been deleted. Let's stay on topic ... please.


----------



## Ingélou

I'm 62. I never realised what a young lot TC members are. 

But let me recommend being a sexagenarian. Yes, it's true that bits drop off regularly - last month, my left foot, and this week, an ear - but it's great entering a new age of leisure with a new activity, music. 

Fiddling is not my hobby, it's my passion - along with Taggart, of course!  I feel gleeful and silly, like a teenager. In fact, I never had a 'teens' first time round. I was born middle aged and am slowly gallivanting backwards.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hm, I moved out of the teenage bracket, I'd need to update my vote. I'm 20 now!


----------



## BlazeGlory

At the end of the day I will be approximately 36, 409, 320 minutes old. But I don't look a second over 35 million.


----------



## Tristan

I will be 17 at the end of July. Still three more years of being a teenager...


----------



## moody

Tristan said:


> I will be 17 at the end of July. Still three more years of being a teenager...


You poor soul you !


----------



## Tristan

moody said:


> You poor soul you !


haha I know; I'm just eager to be done with high school and start college. Believe me, I don't want to take anything for granted.


----------



## Rehydration

Let's just say I'm one of the youngest users on here, if not the youngest.


----------



## Ravndal

Rehydration said:


> Let's just say I'm one of the youngest users on here, *if not the youngest.*


That I doubt! 

how young?


----------



## Rehydration

Middle school (no specifics from now onwards).

EDIT: It appears that I am the youngest (revealed-age) user on here.


----------



## Ryan

I'm actually an 18 year old girl pretending to be a 61 year old man, because I'm Ironic


----------



## moody

Ryan said:


> I'm actually an 18 year old girl pretending to be a 61 year old man, because I'm Ironic


I could have sworn you were a 75 year old man.


----------



## Zabirilog

Rehydration said:


> Let's just say I'm one of the youngest users on here, if not the youngest.


You should not be so sure of it!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Not a day over 500


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not a day over 500


Not bad for a babe of 16.4 months! (I presume you mean you are currently 500 days old?)


----------



## julianoq

I am 28, will be 29 on September 1st. I think I am close to the point where you stop wanting to have more birthdays :lol:


----------



## Taggart

julianoq said:


> I am 28, will be 29 on September 1st. I think I am close to the point where you stop wanting to have more birthdays :lol:


Nope. Not unless you want a big wooden box as a present!


----------



## julianoq

Taggart said:


> Nope. Not unless you want a big wooden box as a present!


Freezing time and my body development is also an option


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm not telling.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Taggart said:


> Not bad for a babe of 16.4 months! (I presume you mean you are currently 500 days old?)


No just my latest reincaration


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

15,753 days = 43 years, 1 month, and 17 days with a burgeoning case of prebyopia. I can't see the darned notes if the music books set within a half foot of my face. They look like blurry ovals.


----------



## Forte

I'm 14 years, 156 days old.


----------



## Ukko

Forte said:


> I'm 14 years, 156 days old.


Hah. That explains a lot.


----------



## jhar26

I was born before the Beatles had their first hit single. Depressing when you think about it. And today I added another year to my total. Why people celebrate these things is beyond me.


----------



## Kieran

jhar26 said:


> I was born before the Beatles had their first hit single. Depressing when you think about it. And today I added another year to my total. Why people celebrate these things is beyond me.


Happy Birthday, buddy! Smile anyway, if you're not celebrating! :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

jhar26 said:


> I was born before the Beatles had their first hit single. Depressing when you think about it. And today I added another year to my total. Why people celebrate these things is beyond me.


Wow, you are in a grumpy mood! I bet Eeyore is your favourite character. Happy Belated Birthday, anyway... :tiphat:

I'm probably older than you are, but I like to think of this verse from Yeats:

An aged man is but a paltry thing -
A tattered coat upon a stick unless
Soul clap its hands & sing, and louder sing 
For every tatter in its mortal dress.

For man, read woman (if necessary)...


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm 16, and rather scared of growing up myself.. Perhaps I'll find my own Byzantium.


----------



## Kat

I'm fourteen and stuck in a world of peopel who do not appreciate classical music (I.e. mortal enemies)


----------



## Guest

Turning 24 years young today. Happy birthday to my fellow July 30ers Arnold Schwarzenegger and Tom Green.


----------



## Taggart

Jeff N said:


> Turning 24 years young today. Happy birthday to my fellow July 30ers Arnold Schwarzenegger and Tom Green.


As the ProudSquire would say

Happy Birthday JeffN! :cheers:


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm two years older than when this thread started.


----------



## moody

Vesteralen said:


> I'm two years older than when this thread started.


That's strange,I am five years older.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

I'm fifteen and I like everybody from Stravinsky to Xenakis. My friends think I'm weird.


----------



## Crudblud

I'm 23 and I solemnly await death.

It's a Tuesday thing.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm 19 years old. It's great to see that there are many young people in this forum.


----------



## Zabirilog

Kat said:


> I'm fourteen and stuck in a world of peopel who do not appreciate classical music (I.e. mortal enemies)


Sounds familiar! Nobody of my age in my city except one likes Classical, with a capital C.


----------



## Taggart

Crudblud said:


> I'm 23 and I solemnly await death.
> 
> It's a Tuesday thing.





> It was said that life was cheap in Ankh-Morpork. This was, of course, completely wrong. Life was often very expensive; you could get *death *for free.


It's a Terry Pratchett thing!


----------



## Vesteralen

moody said:


> That's strange,I am five years older.


Einstein must have been right after all


----------



## kv466

Darn, it feels like yesterday Argus started this thread...yup,...getting older.


----------



## Forte

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. That explains a lot.


It explains less than I'm accustomed to, unfortunately


----------



## Ravndal

Crudblud said:


> I'm 23 and I solemnly await death.
> 
> It's a Tuesday thing.


23!?!? I didn't think you were old, but I did not think you were my age either.

Not that it matters


----------



## Crudblud

Ravndal said:


> 23!?!? I didn't think you were old, but I did not think you were my age either.
> 
> Not that it matters


Yep, 23. I often feel old because quite a few of my geographically close friends are not yet in their 20s, but I could easily be mistaken for a 15 year old without my facial hair, so I suppose it balances out?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am 16 years old.

[insert clever, witty comment here]


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am 16 years old.
> 
> [insert clever, witty comment here]


If you can't do it yourself, nobody can do it for you!


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am 16 years old.
> 
> Phneeph!


*sigh* Must I always do all the hard work for you?


----------



## Pyotr

Amazing. 75% are under 50. I'm 61 and when I go into the concert hall, it seems like I'm the youngest by 20 years.


----------



## Kieran

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am 16 years old.
> 
> [A Roman walks into a bar, sticks up two fingers and says, "5 pints, please!"]


I'll get me coat......................


----------



## peeyaj

I just turned 22 last month and no one greeted me here in TC


----------



## Taggart

peeyaj said:


> I just turned 22 last month and no one greeted me here in TC


Well, if you don't tell anyone, we won't know. We're not telepathic. There's a thing on the general settings which allows you to enter your date of birth and even to hide it so that only the administrator knows how old you are. If you enter the date of birth then your birthday *should* pop up on the front page and @ProudSquire will post on his Birthday Wishes thread.

Anyway - hope you had a nice Birthday - belated good wishes. Everbody is now singing







"HappyBirthday to you!"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pyotr said:


> Amazing. 75% are under 50. I'm 61 and when I go into the concert hall, it seems like I'm the youngest by 20 years.


Usually the case with me too.....but perhaps I'm younger by 55 years :lol:
Whenever I go see 20th/21st century repertoire there are always a lot more younger people which is interesting.....
Ooh one more thing, one of my friends lived in Mexico for the first 12 years of her life and whenever she attended classical music concerts only a very small percent of the audience would be over 60. A lot of younger people went to classical music concerts there from her experience. She commented once that when she came to Australia she thought it was very weird to see so many old people in the concert hall!


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Usually the case with me too.....but perhaps I'm younger by 55 years :lol:
> Whenever I go see 20th/21st century repertoire there are always a lot more younger people which is interesting.....
> Ooh one more thing, one of my friends lived in Mexico for the first 12 years of her life and whenever she attended classical music concerts only a very small percent of the audience would be over 60. A lot of younger people went to classical music concerts there from her experience. She commented once that when she came to Australia she thought it was very weird to see so many old people in the concert hall!


I think it must say something about the younger people in Australia.


----------



## mstar

Hey! Great to see that there are a lot of young people who like classical music!! 

(Make sure to tell that to people who say that classical music is for "old" people. SHEESH!!!) haha, just kidding.


----------



## Tristan

Most of the time when I go to the SF Symphony, I feel quite out of place being one of the rare people there under 18. I do see some younger people there sometimes, though, but not very many. And I'm not even a musician--I bet most of the young people there are probably classical musicians.

But the hipster side of me is kind of glad that I'm one of the few


----------



## Cheyenne

Tristan said:


> But the hipster side of me is kind of glad that I'm one of the few


I'm not at all glad that I'm 'one of the few'; it's rather tiresome to basically have nothing in common in taste with everyone I ever meet  How could you be glad about it?


----------



## Tristan

Well, my taste in music extends quite a bit beyond classical; my interests in indie and dubstep and all that I share with many people my age. But the reason I can feel good about it is that it feels like it's my thing; I'm the expert on it, in other words, when it comes to my circle of friends. I don't know too many other people who are as interested in linguistics as I am, but that's another one of my "specialties" that I don't mind having. But I have enough in common with my peers that classical music doesn't necessarily have to be one of them.


----------



## Itullian

:wave:..............................................


----------



## aleazk

Cheyenne said:


> I'm not at all glad that I'm 'one of the few'; it's rather tiresome to basically have nothing in common in taste with everyone I ever meet  How could you be glad about it?


Oh, c'mon, don't tell me that you find that this is a conversation for not being glad about: 
guy: so, you like music?
me: of course, lately I have been listening to the french spectral composer Gerard Grisey... (pedantic tone)
guy: ......................
me:... um, it's a guy who makes Fourier transforms for composing music...
guy: ...................................................................................................
me: nevermind...

How enriching!.


----------



## Cheyenne

Perhaps that was a little reactionary of me; and I see that the tone appeared vaguely accusatory, which was not my intention. I'm sorry.


----------



## Tristan

That's okay  I can see how it might be frustrating to not have that in common with anyone.


----------



## cwarchc

4.354±0.012×1017 seconds, perhaps I maybe exaggerating a little?


----------



## Katie

4.354±0.012×1017 seconds, of which I just spent 240 making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich: Oh damn you, JIF, wicked temptor, mercilessly devouring precious minutes from my 74.2 year allowance among the 13.8 billion (and counting).../K


----------



## Blake

24. I know... I'm incredibly intelligent for my age.


----------



## Flamme

33:tiphat:


----------



## presto

Recently turned 54, I consider myself lucky as I look much younger, most of my friends are looking very old these days but I wouldn't tell them that.......................... because, I wouldn't have any friends!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Old enough to be able to buy decent audio equipment...

But old enough not to be able to hear the difference any more!


----------



## clavichorder

I feel so much older than when I first answered this poll.


----------



## mstar

clavichorder said:


> I feel so much older than when I first answered this poll.


I never voted, I just stated my age. I've never really felt my age, though. What classical music does to some people.... :lol:


----------



## Copperears

I was 90 when I was born, but I'm also still about 12 and ready to break into puberty, that's all I can say.....


----------



## samurai

Copperears said:


> I was 90 when I was born, but I'm also still about 12 and ready to break into puberty, that's all I can say.....


Another "curious case", then, a la Benjamin Button, eh? :devil:


----------



## aleazk

Since I was 12 years old I always felt like an adult trapped in the body of a kid. Now I'm 25 and I want to be a kid again!. Those were really happy years for me. I hate to see now how that world of my childhood begins to fall apart. Particularly because some people, like grandparents, die, and places, like their houses, are sold and things like that.
It's the course of life, of course, but that doesn't make it less depressing.


----------



## Cheyenne

"The school-boy," says Addison, "counts the time till the return of the holidays; the minor longs to be of age; the lover is impatient till he is married." Why not just enjoy every age, whatever its peculiar benefits and detriments?


----------



## Centropolis

To be honest, I am a bit shocked at the poll results. I totally thought the average age would be higher than that.


----------



## Yardrax

20, and as per the first page I can in fact play one Chopin Etude, no. 4 in E minor, though I doubt my interpretation would win me any prizes anytime soon.


----------



## Tristan

Centropolis said:


> To be honest, I am a bit shocked at the poll results. I totally thought the average age would be higher than that.


It doesn't surprise me, just because that tends to be the average age of people on the internet in general. Classical music forums notwithstanding.


----------



## Centropolis

Tristan said:


> It doesn't surprise me, just because that tends to be the average age of people on the internet in general. Classical music forums notwithstanding.


Good point. Being 38, I thought I was one of the younger ones on here. But no.....I am an old horse.


----------



## Winterreisender

I voted 20-29. My age falls somewhere in the middle of this category.


----------



## maestro267

20-29. The fact most people who've voted are in the first two options is interesting. The doubters say young people aren't into classical music. This disproves them. Go us!


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> *Since I was 12 years old I always felt like an adult trapped in the body of a kid. *Now I'm 25 and I want to be a kid again!. Those were really happy years for me. I hate to see now how that world of my childhood begins to fall apart. Particularly because some people, like grandparents, die, and places, like their houses, are sold and things like that.
> It's the course of life, of course, but that doesn't make it less depressing.


Ah, 25 is young enough. Google Ads estimated my age to be 50-54; notwithstanding, I sometimes feel 84....  
I suppose it's what some ambitious people might call "_gifted children._" :lol:

...I wonder how I _will_ feel when I am 84??


----------



## Cheyenne

Hopefully you'll feel younger in body-years and older in wisdom!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> ...I wonder how I _will_ feel when I am 84??


You'll feel like you're 178.

I did a cheap test of this recently where your "mental age" was tested, and I was 16 because I was idealistic/romantic, etc. But I don't obsess over horses... :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Centropolis said:


> To be honest, I am a bit shocked at the poll results. I totally thought the average age would be higher than that.


By the time us geezers have found the right response bracket, we have forgotten what the question was.


----------



## Jos

48, amazing and quite ridiculous really........aproaching the dreaded 50....

cheers,
jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

maestro267 said:


> 20-29. The fact most people who've voted are in the first two options is interesting. The doubters say young people aren't into classical music. This disproves them. Go us!


To be pedantic (and I may be accused of that) it means that at least 102 young people are into classical music


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You'll feel like you're 178.
> 
> I did a cheap test of this recently where your "mental age" was tested, and I was 16 because I was idealistic/romantic, etc. But I don't obsess over horses... :tiphat:


I'm going to stall my work by finding one and taking it.


----------



## Taggart

TurnaboutVox said:


> To be pedantic (and I may be accused of that) it means that at least 102 young people are into classical music


No, it means that at least 102 people, who claim to be under thirty, of the registered membership of Talk Classical, who also could be bothered to vote, are into answering Talk Classical polls about their age. If you wish to be thought pedantic, then you must nit pick ad infinitum.


----------



## Blake

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I did a cheap test of this recently where your "mental age" was tested, and I was 16 because I was idealistic/romantic, etc. But I don't obsess over horses... :tiphat:


That's amazingly silly.


----------



## Pantheon

I shall be turning 18 in less than 2 months...Dear me. I feel exhausted already after 3 months of medschool.


----------



## moody

Pantheon said:


> I shall be turning 18 in less than 2 months...Dear me. I feel exhausted already after 3 months of medschool.


You poor old soul how awful for you.


----------



## Ingélou

One of my friends posted a 'find your mental age' quiz on FB the other day; I did it, and came out with a mental age of 22, the same age I was when I married Taggart.

So it's official - *Marriage Freezes the Brain*! :lol:


----------



## Pantheon

moody said:


> You poor old soul how awful for you.


Do I smell a hint of sarcasm ? 
No seriously I tend to avoid complaining, surely I'm allowed a post exam whine right ?


----------



## mstar

Pantheon said:


> Do I smell a hint of sarcasm ?
> No seriously I tend to avoid complaining, surely I'm allowed a *post exam whine *right ?


I usually pre exam stress, pre exam whine, pre exam jump-up-and-down, pre exam become-nocturnal, pre exam fast-from-classical-music....

But as for post-exam, it's just sleep.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> No, it means that at least 102 people, who claim to be under thirty, of the registered membership of Talk Classical, who also could be bothered to vote, are into answering Talk Classical polls about their age. If you wish to be thought pedantic, then you must nit pick ad infinitum.


As you correctly imply, not much faith can be placed upon the results of self-selecting samples of this nature in terms of giving any indication of the age structure of classical music fans in general outside the confines of this Forum.

Looking at the results of this poll, it would seem that the age structure of those who have taken the trouble to identify their age bracket is significantly lower on average than that of the population at large (i.e. the entire population age 10 upwards) in most, if not all, Western countries.

I would imagine that the overall age distribution of classical music fans in general is probably quite close to that of the population at large from 10 upwards, so it would seem that there is a strong bias in the results found in this poll towards a disproportionately high number of younger people. This might be because either the age structure of T-C membership in general is much lower than classical music fans in general, or because mainly the younger members of this site have registered their age in this poll, or a mixture of both factors.

I don't know whether it is the case but if similar age-related voting patterns have occurred in respect of other T-C polls, the results will be biased towards the preferences and opinions of much younger people than is typical of the wider community. This could have implications. For example, it could explain, why there is such a great deal of recurring debate about the relative merits of a narrow group of composers like Mozart, Beethoven, Bach, as these are among the most likely that people first encounter when they start to take a big interest in classical music. A generally older "population" might not get so worked up about these issues since they will have had more time to ponder the merits of various other composers, and in so doing may have reached the view that the presumed superiority of these aforementioned composers is less well founded than they once thought.


----------



## Guest

...or people are just as likely to be economical with the truth of their age on an internet forum as in real life.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

look familar


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm now in an older age category since I originally ticked the appropriate box - seeing I can't update my choice does that mean I can stay 49 for ever?


----------



## ST4

I caused 'the great flood', I'm that old.


----------



## Totenfeier

I'm 57. To put that into some perspective, here's a meaningless yet compelling stat that amazes me: If I were to go backwards from my birth as many years as I've lived forwards...it would be 1903!

(And consequently, there are some posters - I apologize if you've never thought of this before - who would wind up in the nineteenth century. Of course, some might like that...)


----------



## Tallisman

Artemis said:


> I found a useful definition of whippersnapper:
> "A young and inexperienced person considered to be presumptuous or overconfident".
> ​There are surely quite a few of these not a million miles from here, with very little in the way of useful comment on music to make to the rest of us.
> [FONT="]
> One of the facts of life regarding forums of this nature is that you get people with all sorts of experience levels. These places are not like schools where people can be easily graded. That of itself is not a problem provided the less experienced members use these places to learn and ask questions. The problem starts if when you come across the occasional one who tries try to act as if he knows far more than he does and try to put down those with more experience and knowledge. It comes over loud and clear that they're actually quite ignorant and just showing off what very little "knowledge" they have.
> 
> If only such people realised it, the fact is that 99.9% of what they say is completely old hat and highly tedious. Hopefully once they have grown up a bit more, and had more time to let the works of other composers wash over them, they will in all probability die of embarrassment should they ever come back one day several years later and re-read the awful guff they've foisted upon the rest of us now. We can but hope.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]


Geez, I'll get off your lawn already, sir.


----------



## scratchgolf

ST4 said:


> I caused 'the great flood', I'm that old.


And I saved my people while you weren't looking


----------

